# Snowboarding Vids



## zc1

Just posting some vids that I like. Feel free to add. Fun viewing when you have some down-time and want to watch something (snow)board-related

*This one's from Toy Films and he's riding one of the colourways of the Moss C3 for next season*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAC-KnUgIRD/

*This one is Naoya Wada, a Moss Team rider. Probably the 50th time I've distributed this video in some manner.*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8_YWULAaP3/

*Josh Dirksen showing some nice flow*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9x1DnjHTMg/

*Lightning fast *


__
http://instagr.am/p/CADdpSTBQHJ/

*Uchida Toshinori on the Jellyfish, Swallow and C3*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6BCe3ClzwA/


----------



## zc1

*Uchida Toshinori Continued*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3zVyYGAkNb/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B35qG_RgfCb/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4m8EIdlIzG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B4Pgo-7lsAx/


----------



## zc1

Nice Slash from Austen Sweetin


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_Dfk_vp25s/


----------



## zc1

*June Saito, master of the Casper Slide*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B-ud-3PJVw0/

And pretty much everything else that can be done on a skateboard...


__
http://instagr.am/p/B97aUO-pMTD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_6H_fopQv9/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9SuXB9Jof7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B73uX-Npye0/


----------



## zc1

*Kearney flyring around the banked slalom at Mt Hood:*


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl0in8aAWiz/


*Father and Son:*


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9uoF_2Fwbx/


----------



## zc1

DCP Goes back to his roots


----------



## Rip154

Masa in Project 6





Morgan in TB3





Noah in TB4





Johan in Optigrab





Gabe in Simple Pleasures


----------



## Snowdaddy

__ https://www.facebook.com/42712511765/posts/10157374493046766


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## WigMar

Snowdaddy said:


>


It's interesting watching snowboarders and skiers shred together. Also, that video has the vibe of some friends riding together. I ride some days with my skier friends every season, so it's cool to see that in a video. We're all enjoying very similar activities. Snowboarding obviously looks way cooler.


----------



## Snowdaddy

WigMar said:


> It's interesting watching snowboarders and skiers shred together. Also, that video has the vibe of some friends riding together. I ride some days with my skier friends every season, so it's cool to see that in a video. We're all enjoying very similar activities. Snowboarding obviously looks way cooler.


My family skis and I'm not very keen to put them on a snowboard. It suit me just fine that they ski. When we go on trips with friends, they ski as well. I used to ski. Skiing used to be really fun, I just wanted to snowboard instead now. I sometimes think about getting new skis, but... all my money go into snowboards...


----------



## Snowdaddy

New film from Korua


----------



## Snowdaddy

And it's the Bullet Train


----------



## GWoman

@Rip154 Miss watching old snowboarding vids!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Teasers links...Baker, this year's filmfest





Film Fest :: Mt. Baker Ski Area


November 1, 2020




www.mtbaker.us


----------



## Dalton B




----------



## Dalton B

Park Laps! (Snowboarding at Mount Washington, BC)


----------



## Luffe




----------

